# I feel dumb - how to attach something to metal



## CopperClad (Jun 22, 2012)

Hmmm.. I'm trying to picture the situation you have going on and I can't. Sounds like you have a light gauge metal door attached to a thicker steel?? Anyway to take a photo? And yes, ideally you would use a self-drilling screw to go through metal..


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

If the jamb is removable....then use small bolts to hold the bracket for the closer.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I almost get the impression that there is a re-inforcement in the jamb to install a closer to. Maybe you should try tapping threads into the thicker metal and use machine screws to attach the closer. You might not need the plywood.


----------

